# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  تفاوت کریستال ریپورت ورژن 8.5  با 9.2

## کم حوصله

سلام
والا در کریستال 8.5 که خیلی با فونتهای فارسی مشکل داریم

1 - آیا این مشکلات در ورژن جدید (9.2) حل شده؟؟  :roll:  :!: 

2 - آیا میشه گزارشاتی که در 8.5 ساخته شده در 9.2 باز کرد و تغییراتی روی آن انجام داد ؟؟ یا باید بازنویسی شوند؟؟؟ :?:

----------


## کم حوصله

یعنی این 2تا باهم هیچ فرقی ندارند یا اینکه دارند و هیچ کس نمی دونه !!!

یک حالی بدید !! :|

----------


## کم حوصله

خوب این جوابش
حتما برین و کریستال 9.2 بخرید
1 مشکل این فونت ها توش حل شده
2 مشکل اعداد حل شده
3 آخر کلا
4 آخر حال
کیف کردم حتما بخریدش
بعد تفاوت را احساس میکنید
دعاشو به جون گیاه چین جون بکن که به خاطر جواب دادن به سئوالش رفتم این 9.2 رو خریدم

راستی مشکل اکسپورتش هم به نوع pdf  حل شده  :wink:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:

----------


## balis_pascal

آیا version 10 هم می‌تواند با vb6 کار کند و مشکل فونت را هم حل کرده؟؟؟؟

----------


## vbhamed

بله می تونه اما فقط در ویندوز Xp

----------


## hamdelim

سلام به همه
ببخشید اگه اینجا مطرح میکنم نخواستم تاپیک جدیدی ایجاد کنم
من یه سوالی داشتم ، اونم اینکه
یه نرم افزاری تو شرکت موجود هست که از کریستال ریپورت ورژن 8 استفاده میکنه ، بنده میخوام نرم افزاری بنویسم با کریستال ریپورت ورژن 13 و ویژوال استادیو 2010 
خواستم  ببینم که ایا وجود کریستال ورژن 13 گزارشات سیستم  قبلی رو خدشه دار نمیکنه و یا اینکه اختلالی در گزارشگیری بین دو سیستم بوجو نمیاد 
ممنون میشم اگه کسی ار دوستان راهنمایی بکنه و قبل از طراحی اخرین مرحله از نرم افزارم بنده رو اگاه تر بکنه

----------

